# Football - Created by a Gay Man?



## Ropey (Jan 17, 2011)

OK, Let me get this straight.

One man bends over and another man comes up behind him

They have:

tight ends 
nickel backs
slot backs
wide receivers

Now that's a lot of 'back side' talk if you ask me. 

They slap each other on backs of their VERY TIGHT pants. These are all men....

Am I the only one to think that a gay man thought this game up?







Is Kyle Orton working on his "Deep Ball" game?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 17, 2011)

I do so love a tight end..................


----------



## Colin (Jan 17, 2011)

Could be worse. In baseball they shag flies!


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems more like it was invented by politicians.
Fight to one end of the field just to turn around and fight back to the other end.
repeat endlessly.

People spend lots of money on it and have nothing to show for it later.

And it produces no product, just entertainment.  Like politicians.

And when it comes to money there sure are a lot of wide recievers in politics.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 17, 2011)

Colin said:


> Could be worse. In baseball they shag flies!



I doubt if any of them admit to it. 



Echo Zulu said:


> I do so love a tight end..................



I'm not going there... 



uscitizen said:


> ...



You have no funny bone.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 17, 2011)

You have no funny bone.  


I kicked the slats out of my cradle laughing when I first heard about football being gay.
an old joke, sorry.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jan 17, 2011)

>








Gay man created Football?  I doubt it.


>>>>


----------



## random3434 (Jan 17, 2011)

SeaShadow said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now after looking at that pic, all the men on here will have a funny 'bone'


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey I watched some of that type of football a few weeks ago.  thought it was a joke at first.  But then it seemed to be legit.

I am still not a football fan though.


----------



## Gunny (Jan 17, 2011)

Ropey said:


> OK, Let me get this straight.
> 
> One man bends over and another man comes up behind him
> 
> ...



Only if you ain't man enough to get your ass slapped down like that.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 17, 2011)

Gunny said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Let me get this straight.
> ...





Gunny said:


> Only if you ain't man enough to get your ass slapped down like that.



Oh, I've been slapped down.  Just not like that.


----------

